

Cron Checker – Cron to plain English - zdw
http://www.cronchecker.net

======
ColinWright
Has anything changed since this was discussed at length just over three weeks
ago?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8122129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8122129)

It still doesn't understand the "n/start-end" notation:

    
    
        6/2-59 * * * * cd
    
            The command cd will execute the
            6/2th through 59th minutes of every
            hour every day.

